# Exams! Please help asap!



## Robbie_UK (Apr 20, 2004)

Pleeeaase can somebody give me some suggestions about how to deal with my IBS during exams! I have very important exams in a few weeks, and just thinking about itting in a dead silent room, for 2 hours, (and I am not allowed to get out until the time is up), freaks me out so much that the thought on its own causes my stomach to spasm! My main problem is gas and sometimes constipation (bad combination!) I am usually much more relaxed during afternoon exams, but I dont know how I m going to handle the morning ones (my flare ups usually happen in the morning). Please, please can you give me some advice on how to sort myself out, before exams! Exams are stressful enough on their own, but with the added stress of IBS i dont know what I will do. It seems my "exam flareups" are caused by colon spasms, and gas. Would you suggest:a) No/light dinner the night before Use of antispas drugsc) Laxatives to achieve "complete evacuation"Please help me asap, cos im tearing my hair out right now. Its usually worst when I m not concentrating on something else, or when Im nervous.


----------



## hopeinTN (Dec 9, 2003)

Can't you talk to someone about getting special exam conditions for your disability? What exam is it? I wouldn't skip dinner the night before, but antispasmatic drungs sometimes help. I'm guessing you are IBS D? I am and those drugs help, but start taking them reguarly before your exam b/c the first time I ever tried them, I got really sick, but then things normalized. The Laxatives don't sound like a good idea. You could become dehydrated.Try to start eating only IBS safe foods around a week or two before the exam. I found that adding all natural oat bran to my food has stopped my D. Just do some research about what you should and shouldn't eat and stick to that. Also, you might want to start getting up at the same time every day, which would be several hours before your exam is scheduled. Like if its a 9, start getting up at six everyday, going to bed early so that you don't miss out on sleep. That will get your body on a schedule so maybe you'll do your business before the exam, get it out of the way, and won't have to worry about any nerves triggering an attack.If all else fails, just know that if it gets to the point that you have to leave the exam room, you'll just have to leave and that's that. The consequences of having to get up and go will come later, but nothing is more important than your health, and if your body says that it needs to go to the bathroom at that moment and absolutely can't wait, who are you to argue with that? Good luck!


----------



## ziggystardust00 (Aug 10, 2003)

i feel exactly the same about exams.. i have them coming up in may and june and i'm petrified.. most are 3 hours long as well so its gonna be so hard. I really understand your worries but I don't know what to suggest about solving the problems sorry!!


----------

